# Caption This Picture



## Davey Jones (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (May 30, 2014)

I don't know but I don't take a drink of anything and stare at someone at the same time.  I guess I just concentrate on what I am doing, that's what I mean.  Otherwise, I'd have coffee running down the front of me.

How about "Ok, I said a double-shot of Jack"!!

And what's with a dress with a zipper in front, ick:noway:


----------



## LindaV (May 30, 2014)

'Don't even consider speaking to me until I finish this cup!'

I agree about the zipper.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 30, 2014)

LOL,   Like your caption too Linda


----------



## Michael. (May 30, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## Denise1952 (May 30, 2014)

LOL, that's pretty funny Michael, good one


----------



## Falcon (May 30, 2014)

Probably true too.


----------



## Justme (May 30, 2014)

"Anyone else for a cuppa?"


----------



## rt3 (May 30, 2014)

"Frickin NRA"


----------



## Uff (May 30, 2014)

What's Bill saying to that intern!


----------



## Pappy (May 30, 2014)

Oh God, I think there's a lump in my coffee.


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 30, 2014)

"Can't wait to get back in the Whitehouse.......the staff there makes better coffee."


----------



## Phantom (May 30, 2014)

Ha Ha You think this is coffee ???????


----------



## Warrigal (May 30, 2014)

Vote for me. Anybody?

(Take a look at the coffee cup)

Ooops, The cup is playing tricks on my eyes. Naughty Michael.


----------



## Jillaroo (May 31, 2014)

_Maybe if i keep my nose in the mug the media won't notice it's me_


----------



## meg (May 31, 2014)

God, I hope they haven't forgotten to put the gin in this..!!!


----------



## Pappy (May 31, 2014)

Good Grief, is that Monica over there?


----------



## Meanderer (May 31, 2014)

Cream or sugar?...what difference does it make?


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 1, 2014)

Pappy said:


> *Good Grief, is that Monica over there*?




LOL.....I gotta go with this one as best.


----------



## LindaV (Jun 1, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Good Grief, is that Monica over there?



Just about perfect!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2014)

Both of the intern comments are funny.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 1, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> LOL.....I gotta go with this one as best.




Excellent Pappy!! I agree, good'un, Denise


----------



## Phantom (Jun 2, 2014)

She didn't know that was my dogs cup (yes my dog has his own cup and likes coffee ☺)


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Michael. (Jun 2, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 2, 2014)

Bone tired!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 2, 2014)

Ok, I just don't think the super-glue on the rim of the cup is that funny, MEDIC!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 2, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


>



Where did the pic go Davey??


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 2, 2014)

Ive had that before on here and it depends on where you are copying it from AND/OR someone on the staff of this forum finds it objectionable and removes it.
I use photobucket too so I dont think thats where the problem is.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 2, 2014)

Ok, thanks Davey, for letting me know.  Denise


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 3, 2014)

Those republicans will be laughing out the other side of their face come 2016...lol


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

Why is that Jackie, I haven't been keeping up, more like "I gave up".


----------



## Jillaroo (Jun 3, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Ive had that before on here and it depends on where you are copying it from AND/OR someone on the staff of this forum finds it objectionable and removes it.
> I use photobucket too so I dont think thats where the problem is.



_*Davey did you move the pictures into another file in Photobucket as that will make your pics disappear, i have had it happen to me.*

_


----------

